# Tissot PRC200 from ebay, is that one fake?



## mericlis (Oct 13, 2009)

*[UPDATE] prc200 in my hands, real pics!!! Tissot PRC200 from ebay, is that one fake?*

hello!

I bought this tissot pcr200 from ebay last night, but i dont know if this tissot is Authentic or is a Fake 

can someone helpme?

the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Model-Tisso...ViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item53dd6fcb2d

tks!

https://www.watchuseek.com/but now I'm in doubt

===========================
update:

that is real pics from my prc200 that i got from ebay:

its a chinese version (?? WTF??)

the book "History of a company" is all in chinese...

is that one a good replica or is a real tissot chinese version of the prc200 ?

pic by cellphone 

Box:



























International warranty









books









chinese?

































....

























watch

















































Is that book ok? are the colors ok?

















what do you think?


----------



## RaRe (May 3, 2009)

Most fakes don't come with box and manuals/warrenty card etc, if it is a fake its a high quality one at that 
Refer to the "how to spot a fake tissot" thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=234250

Id say you have the real deal, enjoy it man


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks good to me.


----------



## modyblu (May 3, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------



## mericlis (Oct 13, 2009)

i will shot somes photos after the mail delivery the watch


in few days i post real pictures in this topic.



tks :-!:-!


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Great! We'll be looking forwardto those photos! Enjoy the watch.


----------



## mericlis (Oct 13, 2009)

Updated!!!!


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Sweet watch. I'm a litle jealous since I don't have one yet! :-!


----------



## daryllwin (May 29, 2009)

I agree. Looks like its authentic just from how much effort was put into the packaging. Heh.


----------



## Jamble (Oct 29, 2009)

If the clock movement ETA G10.211 - it may be original
If the clock movement another Japanese - it replica (fake)

http://www.pp-watch.com/goods.php?id=169 - Pay attention to the movement
2 mericlis Please let us know what movement is in your local watch
I want to buy these watches on ebay


----------



## mericlis (Oct 13, 2009)

rello!

now im back with REAL pics from the back of my prc200:


















is it original?

:-!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Yep! :-!
É original sim!


----------



## Jamble (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank, mericlis! 

why in the latest photos from the clock in the polyethylene film?


----------



## I Like Watches (Feb 2, 2008)

*Renata battery...*

Another +1 for being "the real deal".


----------



## jip (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Renata battery...*

I really want to believe that is real, because I want to order one, but I found these two websites out of China. They look the same and there is and option for the box.

http://www.aaa-replica-watch.com/Tissot_T17.1.586.52.html

http://tissot.watches-collection.com/Tissot-PRC200-Steel-Chronograph-Black-Mens-Watch-T17158652.html


----------



## Jamble (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Renata battery...*



jip said:


> I really want to believe that is real, because I want to order one, but I found these two websites out of China. They look the same and there is and option for the box.
> 
> http://www.aaa-replica-watch.com/Tissot_T17.1.586.52.html
> 
> http://tissot.watches-collection.com/Tissot-PRC200-Steel-Chronograph-Black-Mens-Watch-T17158652.html


I think it is a fake.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Renata battery...*

The website's name already states that it's a replica (= fake).


----------



## bakesman (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: [UPDATE] prc200 in my hands, real pics!!! Tissot PRC200 from ebay, is that one fake?*

Its probably a good idea to ask if its a fake before you buy the watch


----------



## evechua (Dec 1, 2009)

Jamble said:


> If the clock movement ETA G10.211 - it may be original
> If the clock movement another Japanese - it replica (fake)
> 
> http://www.pp-watch.com/goods.php?id=169 - Pay attention to the movement
> ...


Hi there!

Can u explain about the movement? I don't really understand. Thanks!


----------



## mericlis (Oct 13, 2009)

Jamble said:


> Thank, mericlis!
> 
> why in the latest photos from the clock in the polyethylene film?


thats my second prc200 tissot from the same seller hehe

1 black
1 blue (still with films)


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

evechua said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Can u explain about the movement? I don't really understand. Thanks!


If it's an original Tissot PRC200, it HAS TO HAVE an ETA G10.211. If it has anything else then that, it's a fake.


----------



## orbster556 (Dec 2, 2009)

How can you determine what movement an individual watch has?

Sorry if this is a rudimentary question...


----------



## AgentORange (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like a very authentic Tissot to me, from the 150th anniversary paperback to the catalog, watch manual movement and battery. Like someone else said, if it's a fake someone went to an awful lot of trouble and I can't imagine why they'd do that for a watch that sells in the hundreds rather than one that sells in the thousands.

BTW, I've owned a Seastar and an XXL chrono, and have popped the caseback on another watch I owned that had the G-10. Looks totally legit to me.:-!

Congrats! That's a fine looking Tissot!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

orbster556 said:


> How can you determine what movement an individual watch has?
> 
> Sorry if this is a rudimentary question...


Basically you have to open the watch and look at the movement.


----------



## juv4uk (Dec 7, 2009)

Can you take a photo your case number.
It looks like this:








I also bought this watch on Ebay from a Chinese seller. And I also think that I have got a fake now. The case number on my watch doesn't see well. And It does't look like the number on this photo...
Also interesting is that all Chinese sellers don't write that it is the Tissot in the title. They only write - PRC200 T17.1.526......
For example:







http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-T-SPORT-PRC-200-Chronograph-Watch-T17-1-526-52_W0QQitemZ170416578838QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item27ad9ea116


----------



## Racerob (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Renata battery...*

The pics from those sites look like they were lifted from the Tissot website. There is another thread here that is helpful:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=339622

Seems like there may be a few good guys in a sea of bad.



jip said:


> I really want to believe that is real, because I want to order one, but I found these two websites out of China. They look the same and there is and option for the box.
> 
> http://www.aaa-replica-watch.com/Tissot_T17.1.586.52.html
> 
> http://tissot.watches-collection.com/Tissot-PRC200-Steel-Chronograph-Black-Mens-Watch-T17158652.html


----------



## streetracer101 (Dec 18, 2008)

just out of curiosity, when online retailers like jomas sell the pc200 for around $299, why would you shell out $250 and gamble with a watch from china. it just seems to me to be a huge risk to buy a fake and then have to pay for shipping both ways if you want a refund.


----------



## WesleyW (Sep 3, 2009)

streetracer101 said:


> just out of curiosity, when online retailers like jomas sell the pc200 for around $299, why would you shell out $250 and gamble with a watch from china. it just seems to me to be a huge risk to buy a fake and then have to pay for shipping both ways if you want a refund.


It's not just 50$.

The cheapest "seems somewhat real" on eBay I can find at the moment is 195$ (140 euros). Buying one in the Netherlands (online or offline) would be 345 euros. That's about a difference of 200 euros or 275$. That's huge, especially since the watch is only about 250$...

I personally chose to buy it from a legit UK site, which saved me a little over 100 euros... and a fake watch.


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

*Re: [UPDATE] prc200 in my hands, real pics!!! Tissot PRC200 from ebay, is that one fake?*



mericlis said:


> hello!
> 
> watch
> 
> ...


Fake.

Look at your inside bezel numbers and tick marks. They are not centered intra-radially between the crystal and the bottom bank edge of the dial. It appears centered higher towards the crystal than an original watch.

Details people.

And another one bites the dust.


----------



## BigJunior (Jan 19, 2010)

Another "Expert". Take a number and get on the back of the line...


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Four posts and already calling people stupid :roll:.
I thought trolls only wore Swiss boutique watches.


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

LUW said:


> Four posts and already calling people stupid :roll:.
> I thought trolls only wore Swiss boutique watches.


How is this a troll? I got burned by picking up a fake (unintentionally). I'm just calling things as I see it.

Did you buy a Chinese local watch? How does it feel to have a fake wrapped around your wrists?

The cognitive dissonance is painful. I know.


----------



## soulzero (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone have experience with http://www.watchshop.com/ ?
I would like to buy my PRC200 over there, it definatly looks legit to me, but i figure i'd go ahead and just ask anyway.

Regards.


----------



## BigJunior (Jan 19, 2010)

If you have something positive to say, by all means. If you want to call people stupid, they got owned, another one bites the dust and so on, take that sh*t somewhere else.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

phengliekai said:


> How is this a troll? I got burned by picking up a fake (unintentionally). I'm just calling things as I see it.
> 
> Did you buy a Chinese local watch? How does it feel to have a fake wrapped around your wrists?
> 
> The cognitive dissonance is painful. I know.





BigJunior said:


> If you have something positive to say, by all means. If you want to call people stupid, they got owned, another one bites the dust and so on, take that sh*t somewhere else.


I'd have to concur on this!!

We value usefull imput as to the trade in fake watches, specifically Tissot on here, but I do feel it's bad form to introduce yourself on the forum with comments like 'the above' <|

Bad news is bad news, but there are ways of conveying it that doesn't straight away aggravate people.....especially those that 'may' have been unfortunate enough to have bought a fake!!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Just ignore him; pretty soon he'll go back to his hill.


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

LUW said:


> Just ignore him; pretty soon he'll go back to his hill.


Hey man. Don't hate.

BTW: I like your fake *Le Locle*.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

phengliekai said:


> Hey man. Don't hate.
> 
> BTW: I like your fake *Le Locle*.


Looks like your really trying to make an impact on here my friend!!

Only thing is, it doesn't appear to be a very positive one!! <|


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Looks like your really trying to make an impact on here my friend!!
> 
> Only thing is, it doesn't appear to be a very positive one!! <|


I'm not here to blow sunshine up ppls arses. This is the internet. Get over it.

The topic is about recognizing FAKES. Don't hate the messenger.

Believe me. I am just as pissed off as many of you are.

At least it wasn't an Omega or Rolex.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

phengliekai said:


> I'm not here to blow sunshine up ppls arses. This is the internet. Get over it.
> 
> The topic is about recognizing FAKES. Don't hate the messenger.
> 
> ...


Well firstly, we, or I, don't expect to have sunshine blown 'up our arses' as you so delicately put it, neither do I need to 'get over it' !!

I also don't 'hate' the messenger....as I said on another thread, we value usefull information to steer people away from buying fakes, but there are ways to introduce yourself onto a friendly forum where people will value your opinion and contribution, and not just think your an arrogant arse!!

And finally, I'm not 'pissed off' either, as I havn't bought a fake watch, but a few forum members who have may well be?!!

How about a more friendly tone in future?!!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Johnny, you don't reason with trolls, just ignore them. Very soon he'll get back to his hill. Or is it bridge? I always get confused by the two: hill trolls bother the Swiss forums and bridge trolls bother the Japanese forums, or is it the other way around :think:?

I'll just go crying to my AD and demand my money back. The worse part is that the official repair service also got fooled. Crap, these cunning counterfeiting Chinese...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

LUW said:


> Johnny, you don't reason with trolls, just ignore them. Very soon he'll get back to his hill. Or is it bridge? I always get confused by the two: hill trolls bother the Swiss forums and bridge trolls bother the Japanese forums, or is it the other way around :think:?
> 
> I'll just go crying to my AD and demand my money back. The worse part is that the official repair service also got fooled. Crap, these cunning counterfeiting Chinese...


Well, you know, we have a friendly forum here, so I like to try and be nice, but we'll (I'll) soon find out if there was any point?!!

Get yours checked out somewhere else if possible, and find as many 'stock' photos of the Le Locle for comparison before you do anything mate!!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Johnny, I was joking! :-d
If mine is counterfeit then the world is coming to an end. It was bought at an AD and recently I took it in to my local Tissot service center to get a new strap. If both the AD and the service center were fooled, then I really don't mind having a fake because it's exactly the same thing as the real one ;-).

What I infer from all the name-calling is that our visitor got fooled (owned? pawned? ruled?) by a fake watch and now wants to vent his frustration somehow. If we ignore him I'm sure he'll move over to the Rolex board and start shouting _"Fake!"_ over there.


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

LUW said:


> Johnny, I was joking! :-d
> If mine is counterfeit then the world is coming to an end. It was bought at an AD and recently I took it in to my local Tissot service center to get a new strap. If both the AD and the service center were fooled, then I really don't mind having a fake because it's exactly the same thing as the real one ;-).
> 
> What I infer from all the name-calling is that our visitor got fooled (owned? pawned? ruled?) by a fake watch and now wants to vent his frustration somehow. If we ignore him I'm sure he'll move over to the Rolex board and start shouting _"Fake!"_ over there.


Perform a water drop sapphire test. If it's real - more power to you.


----------



## Ridiculous (Apr 7, 2010)

Guys, there is an easy way to prove Phengliekai wrong. Take the Le Locle/PRC200 bought from China to a authorized dealer. You get peace of mind and the dispute ends. I don't know about other countries, but in my homeland the AD has been willing to verify the authenticity for free. This way You yourself and the future buyers (me included :thanks) will know.


----------



## phengliekai (May 13, 2010)

Ridiculous said:


> Guys, there is an easy way to prove Phengliekai wrong. Take the Le Locle/PRC200 bought from China to a authorized dealer. You get peace of mind and the dispute ends. I don't know about other countries, but in my homeland the AD has been willing to verify the authenticity for free. This way You yourself and the future buyers (me included :thanks) will know.


----------



## Aufa (Mar 22, 2009)

phengliekai said:


>


Despite his rather harsh words, I found some of his comment/proofs are rather convincing. It is possible that this difference is due to bad/out of focus photos.

Has the OP visited AD? How does thing come out?


----------



## KenBer (Jun 6, 2010)

I lean towards the bad/out of focus as the source for at least: B, C, D, & E. And F, G, H & I are a factor of the angle of view (by looking at all the other original posted pictures you can clearly see things a lot differently).

So, that basically only leaves A - which could simply be a result of newer parts, etc. Another factor is that the 'real' reference was not from a real watch, but a stock original Tissot picture -- which most likely was tweaked to show detail vice accuracy.


----------



## dilip2000_2001 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: [UPDATE] prc200 in my hands, real pics!!! Tissot PRC200 from ebay, is that one fake?*

I feel the same now after ordering and recieving a PRC200(white dial) from Ebay.I straight away found a lot of thing to be fishy on the watch that i recieved.It was too brash for a swiss watch and there was no attention to detail.I could only make out this much at that point of time as I am no expert on Tissot watches.

I then came across this forum and when I saw the pictures posted here and the comparisons between the real ones and fake ones,my heart sank a million time !
Because i had already presented the watch to my dad by then :-(

Now I am in a very tricky situation and dont know what to do.

He might come to know about the fake by himself when he take the watch to a Tissot store to get the stainless steel bracelet adjusted according to his wrist size.

I am planning to inform him beforehand about the watch that it is a fake and would contact the seller on Ebay. I would first ask him for a refund and then would report him to Ebay.He seems to be a "Power Seller" on ebay which means that Ebay believes him to be selling authentic goods and also a regular and successful seller who wold have a lot of items to sell on EBay.Interestingly,Ebay policies on the website stated that they are strictly against any fake goods and replicas as it would be a copyright infringement on the "Tissot" brand name.

But I had this strange feeling since the beginning as soon as I ordered the watch for Rs.5700 Indian rupees(Approx $120) + Shipping Rs.150 Indian Rupees(Approx $3)

I should have been wiser and should have visited this forum before I made the purchase.I feel so stupid and ashamed of being cheated in this manner.

I am from India and the strange thing is that the dealer who sold this watch to me on EBay is also from India.So luckily I can also use the watch,bill which he sent me and the Ebay transaction references and even file a police complaint against the seller.This would mean that cops would raid his shop and wold also confiscate all the items with him and wold put him behind the bars for a long long time to come !


----------



## phstc (Sep 14, 2010)

juv4uk said:


> Can you take a photo your case number.
> It looks like this:
> 
> 
> ...


My PRC 200 serial number is composed by XXX-XX-00000 3 letters, 2 letters and FIVE numbers, not 4 numbers, the difference is normal?


----------



## atennisplayah (Oct 29, 2010)

watch looks nice and Im looking at picking one up myself as an affordable sports watch. Remember guys, there is a big difference in something being a 'replica' and a 'fake'. Replica is a reproduction of the original piece for various purposes but is not really a ripoff. A fake is a cheap ripjob off the original model which poses as a real piece and pretends to be the real thing. Big difference


----------



## raptor1234567 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: [UPDATE] prc200 in my hands, real pics!!! Tissot PRC200 from ebay, is that one fake?*

hi dilip could you send me the link of the ebay seller and what happened to your tissot watch . now it sell for Rs 18500 and this seller is selling it for Rs10999 TISSOT PRC 200 CHRONOGRAPH WRIST WATCH T17.1.526.52 | eBay
said it original but without bill and 1 year sellers warranty that's why it so cheap. have asked him to send me a picture of the watch he's selling. lets see


----------

